# bootcamp version beta



## gracios (5 Février 2021)

bonjour , 

j'ai essayé d'installer Parallels Desktop sur mon mac mini , çà semblait fontioner mais l'assistant d'installation windows 10 n'en finit plus de tourner après 24 hre donc j'ai mis çà à la poubelle et maintenant je pense me tourner vers bootcamp et voilà ma ou mes ? :

j'ai déjà installé bootcamp sur cet ordi avec windows 7 ( j'avais le CD installation windows 7 ) mais j'ai reformater mon ordi donc effacer toute les applications incluant bootcamp naturellement
lorsque je lis à propos de l'installation bootcamp , on me parle de verion BETA et on mentionne aussi à savoir si j'avais déjà installé bootcamp sur cet ordi,
C quoi exactement une version BETA ?
mon CD de windows 7 est-il encore utilisable sur cet ordi ?
la façon la plus simple de réinstalle bootcamp ?

merci


----------



## ericse (5 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
Je pense que tu te poses trop de questions. Lance-toi, ouvre l'assistant Bootcamp, et si tu as un problème fait une capture d'écran


----------



## gracios (5 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense que tu te poses trop de questions. Lance-toi, ouvre l'assistant Bootcamp, et si tu as un problème fait une capture d'écran


C quoi le problème de vouloir savoir ce qu'est une version BETA en autre... et si je peux réutiliser ma version windows 7 sur mon rodi


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> C quoi le problème de vouloir savoir ce qu'est une version BETA en autre... et si je peux réutiliser ma version windows 7 sur mon rodi


Déjà nous ne sommes pas devins, tu ne donnes aucune information de ton Mac qui nous est tristement inconnu, ni la version de macOS ! De plus, tu as déjà ouvert un message ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/windows-10-sur-imac-hight-sierra.1351009/ ...on ne sait pas s'il y a une relation ?

Et si tu ne fais pas de copie écran de...


gracios a dit:


> lorsque je lis à propos de l'installation bootcamp , on me parle de verion BETA et on mentionne aussi à savoir si j'avais déjà installé bootcamp sur cet ordi,


...on ne va pas pouvoir savoir de quoi il retourne !


----------



## ericse (5 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> C quoi le problème de vouloir savoir ce qu'est une version BETA en autre


C'est que la réponse ne va te servir à rien : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Version_d'un_logiciel#Version_bêta


----------



## gracios (5 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> C'est que la réponse ne va te servir à rien : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Version_d'un_logiciel#Version_bêta


je vous trouve bizarre , en quoi serait-il inutile de savoir  ce que veut dire une version béta pour ma propre curiosité , je trouve vos réponses plutôt harnieuese depuis un temps comme si la covid vous avaein affectée le morale ou la patience , ces forums sont là ...à ce que je sache pour discuter entre membre ou propriétaire de mac agréablement car on peut trouver toute réponse à nos question sur le net. Je pose pas mes question seulement pour les modérateurs ou membre du Ca du forum , mes question sont pour les membres en général mais bon , peut-être que les membres se font de plus en plus absent sur ce genre de forum . Au début voir plusieurs années , il était très utile ces forum pour mac car la majorité des question pour les PC étaient résolu facilement vu un entourage très grand  de propriétaire de PC  mais aujourd'hui , tout a changé...heureusement pour les propriétaire de mac


----------



## ericse (5 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> je vous trouve bizarre , en quoi serait-il inutile de savoir ce que veut dire une version béta pour ma propre curiosité ,


Pas du tout bizarre, mais il faut que tu expliques ce que tu attends comme réponse. 
Là tu souhaitais installer Windows avec Bootcamp après avoir échoué avec Parrallele Desktop, était-ce vraiment utile de partir en digressions infinies sur des sujets qui n'allaient pas t'aider à réaliser ton objectif principal ?


----------



## Locke (5 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai déjà installé bootcamp sur cet *ordi* avec windows 7


Quel modèle exact ? Je crois que la demande en faite en réponse        #4    

Or avec une version de Windows 7 ton modèle doit-être ancien, au mieux de 2012, mais nous n'en savons rien ! Qui dit Windows 7, dit utilisation du lecteur SuperDrive d'un Mac, non ?

Il y a un côté amusant chez Microsoft qui est ceci pour Windows 7... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr...oot-camp-8d9df954-f2c0-2bf9-c400-2b21eb58ec6f ...et officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016 ...tu vois je n'invente rien.


gracios a dit:


> je vous trouve bizarre , en quoi serait-il inutile de savoir ce que veut dire une version béta pour ma propre curiosité


C'est pourtant simple il me semble, non ? Si tu ne réponds pas aux questions, comment te venir en aide ? Une version bêta de quoi, de quel logiciel, comment et où as-tu vu et lu le mot bêta ? Désolé, toi seul le sait et comme mentionné, nous ne sommes pas devins.


----------



## gracios (5 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Pas du tout bizarre, mais il faut que tu expliques ce que tu attends comme réponse.
> Là tu souhaitais installer Windows avec Bootcamp après avoir échoué avec Parrallele Desktop, était-ce vraiment utile de partir en digressions infinies sur des sujets qui n'allaient pas t'aider à réaliser ton objectif principal ?


j'ai pas échoué avec PD, je l'ai installé sur mon imac et maintenant , je pensais installé windows sur mon mac mini tout simplement. La version béta est indiqué lorsqu'on  désire installer bootcamp , on demande si on veut installer une version béta 
Si vous utilisez Boot Camp pour la première fois, passez directement à la section « Vue d’ensemble de l’installation » à la page 5. Si vous avez déjà installé la version Bêta de Boot Camp sur votre ordinateur et....tu vois j'ai pas inventé çà


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai pas échoué avec PD, je l'ai installé sur mon imac et maintenant , je pensais installé windows sur mon mac mini tout simplement.


On tourne en rond, car maintenant tu mentionnes un iMac et un Mac mini ! C'est bien, mais quel modèle exact de Mac mini, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue et sans ambiguïté, car dans cette copie écran on saura aussi quelle est la version de macOS qui est en cours. Or, pour le moment nous n'avons aucune information et surtout ce que tu souhaites faire avec ton iMac et ton Mac mini.

Officiellement et suivant la version de Windows 7, 8, 8,1 et 10 il y a les liens officiels d'Apple...

Procédure installation Windows via Assistant Boot Camp


Utilisation de Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016
Utilisation de Windows 8.1... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201457
Installation de Windows 10... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
Supprimer Windows... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp59c41c31/mac
Téléchargement et installation du logiciel de prise en charge de Windows... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204923



gracios a dit:


> Si vous utilisez Boot Camp pour la première fois, passez directement à la section « Vue d’ensemble de l’installation » à la page 5. Si vous avez déjà installé la version Bêta de Boot Camp sur votre ordinateur et....tu vois j'ai pas inventé çà


La version bêta d'Assistant Boot Camp n'existe plus depuis plus de 10 ans, d'ou l'importance de donner les informations exactes de tes matériels, des versions de macOS en cours. Pour que tes informations soient compréhensibles, une copie écran est toujours le meilleur moyen de se faire comprendre, surtout pour cette fameuse version bêta.


----------



## gracios (6 Février 2021)

j'avais presque installer bootcamp après avoir télécharger une version iso de windows 10 mais çà pas fonctionner pan touttt donc tout suprimer


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'avais presque installer bootcamp après avoir télécharger une version iso de windows 10 mais çà pas fonctionner pan touttt donc tout suprimer


Donc avec ce Mac mini tu es dans ce cas de figure... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468

Mais avant tout chose, il serait intéressant que tu fasses une copie écran d'Utilitaire de disque, de lancer le Terminal en tapant cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat et aller plus vite, tu peux faire une copie écran de la fenêtre du Terminal, tout ceci dans le but de faire un état des lieux de la structure de ton disque dur interne et surtout au lu de tes anciennes manipulations.


----------



## gracios (6 Février 2021)

j'ai décidé de laisser tomber cette installation , je veux vendre mon mac mini et pas évident de vendre celui-ci avec un logiciel installé dessus , merci quand même


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'ai décidé de laisser tomber cette installation , je veux vendre mon mac mini et pas évident de vendre celui-ci avec un logiciel installé dessus , merci quand même


Il n'y a pourtant aucun problème, il te suffit de télécharger la version de macOS sous laquelle tu souhaites le vendre. Devant l'acheteur, tu commences par faire une installation propre et au moment d'entrer l'identifiant et mot de passe, tu lui passes la main pour qu'il finisse l'installation avec ses identifiants. Et pour le coup, on sort en dehors du cadre de ta demande initiale.


----------



## gracios (6 Février 2021)

oui mais ce procédé est assez long , je l'ai vécu lorsque j'ai avheté mon imac ,  mais il est vrai que je peux commencer  à télécharger la version macOS et attendre l,arrivée de l'acheteur pour que celui-ci mette le mac à son nom


----------



## gracios (7 Février 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'y a pourtant aucun problème, il te suffit de télécharger la version de macOS sous laquelle tu souhaites le vendre. Devant l'acheteur, tu commences par faire une installation propre et au moment d'entrer l'identifiant et mot de passe, tu lui passes la main pour qu'il finisse l'installation avec ses identifiants. Et pour le coup, on sort en dehors du cadre de ta demande initiale.


est-ce qu'il a un avantage à procéder ainsi plutôt que de laisser le nouveau propriétaire changer lui même son mot de passe et nom utilisateur à la maison , c'est quand même un peu long reformater son mac , en tout cas pour le mien et avec la covid, on cherche pas à éterniser nos rencontre


----------



## gracios (7 Février 2021)

j'avais réussi à installer Parallels Desktop sur mon mac mini mais incroyablement lent donc retirer


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'avais réussi à installer Parallels Desktop sur mon mac mini mais incroyablement lent donc retirer


Déjà que 4Go + HDD sont insuffisants pour Catalina tout seul, alors 4 Go + HDD à partager entre Catalina et Windows 10 ça n'avait vraiment aucune chance de marcher convenablement.

Mais bon, tu vois, il faut attendre le message #17 pour comprendre un peu ce que tu voulais dire au message #1 par "j'ai essayé d'installer Parallels Desktop sur mon mac mini", c'est vraiment difficile de t'aider si tu ne t'expliques pas plus.


----------



## gracios (7 Février 2021)

oui tu as raison , je patine un peu avec cette installation windows sur mon mac mini 2012 catalina , j'avais tout çà d'installer il y a quelques mois sur mon mac mini mais comme je voulais le vendre , je me suis pratiqué à remettre mon mac état origine donc effacé le bootcamp et toute les données et reperti à zéro mais voilà...mon mini semble pas attiré bcp d'acheteur malheureusement et là , je m'amuse à essayer de reconfigurer windows sur mon mini , pas plus grave que çà si çà fonctionne pas car j'utilise maintenant mon imac

désolé pour le désordre dans mon suivi de conversation


----------



## ericse (7 Février 2021)

Un mini avec 4 Go et un HDD ça devient vraiment insuffisant, il faut 8 Go et un SSD pour utiliser Catalina.
Il peut intéresser un bricoleur qui saura changer les pièces pour le booster.


----------

